# One more Oberon



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Not that most KB'ers didn't know it already, but for anyone who might still be on the fence about whether to invest in an Oberon cover....  mine arrived today (right on the heels of the Decalgirl envelope yesterday!) and it is absolutely beautiful...  great quality materials, first-class workmanship, eye-catching without being too showy...  I can't find a single flaw, and I'm fussy.

Now just waiting for my BB, and then I'll post a pic of K's new wardrobe!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Which Oberon did you get? And which skin? Congratulations, and enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you! Got the red dragon Oberon, the b&w Decalgirl "Symphony", and waiting for custom BB to match (but just sent her the fabric today so it will be a little while).

But now that the Oberon is here I can take my K out in public!! Tempted to go hang out at a coffee shop just to feel a little smug read. No time off for that today though.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you don't have to convince me.. I have several for my K1 and my K2, I think they are stunning works of art.. congrats.. you will never tire of it!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I got my boyfriend the dragon cover for his birthday, he loved it! (I have fern Avenue of Trees.)


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

My ROH in Saddle was waiting when I returned from Hong Kong. It was the only thing I unpacked that night. I LOVE IT!!! I ordered my BB bag two days ago.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am also really awed by the workmanship they put in that oberon. Oh how I loved to get a piece of each color as its all nicely done-- really works of art.... Some BB are also finely crafted.... and cant leave the house to protect and carry my Kindle...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between Oberon's Fern and Green.  I'm shopping for a journal.  I really like the Forest, but can't decide between Fern or Green.  There are two pictures of Fern on their website, one looks darker than the other.  The Green looks like it has more blue in it.  
deb


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Deb- no blue in the green forest cover. It is a hunter green color. I don't have anything in fern to compare it with.

Lynn L


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Think of fern as a mellow grass green, a fresh pine green or an olive without a lot of yellow tones. I have it and like it, it's a lovely color.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Kathy posted a picture of her Oberon Designs cover in Fern in another thread, it's pretty darn close to the true color:










http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7246.msg149028.html#msg149028


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the fern color. It is a soft green. The picture was taken with a high resolution digital camera, so the color came out great.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between Oberon's Fern and Green. I'm shopping for a journal. I really like the Forest, but can't decide between Fern or Green. There are two pictures of Fern on their website, one looks darker than the other. The Green looks like it has more blue in it.
> deb


That picture of the fern is pretty much dead on. The green is a very rich hunter green color. No blue to it at all. My daughter has the Forest in green and it is stunning. Personally, I prefer the richness of the green. If my daughter didn't already have it, I'd probably be buying it for myself. As it is, the Creekbed Maple in green is on my wishlist.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Not that most KB'ers didn't know it already, but for anyone who might still be on the fence about whether to invest in an Oberon cover.... mine arrived today (right on the heels of the Decalgirl envelope yesterday!) and it is absolutely beautiful... great quality materials, first-class workmanship, eye-catching without being too showy... I can't find a single flaw, and I'm fussy.
> 
> Now just waiting for my BB, and then I'll post a pic of K's new wardrobe!


I'm so happy you're enjoying it. In my opinion, the Oberon covers are the nicest. The quality, craftmanship and customer service is outstanding. The red will look great with the DecalGirl skin you picked out.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so happy that you love your cover & skin.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The red will look great with the DecalGirl skin you picked out.


It does indeed!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input.  I leaning towards the Fern today.  But it's still early in the day.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb, 

which design?  Different ones look good in different colors....

Betsy


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> As it is, the Creekbed Maple in green is on my wishlist.


Mine too - of course, there's nobody looking at my wishlist.


----------

